# Southwest Chief, DEN to LAX



## Casinocim (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi all,

my last train trip was Denver, Raton, Los Angeles, left Dec. 18 and returned on Jan. 4th.

We had our thruway Denver to Raton. The ride was pleasant.

On the train to Los Angeles, my son traveled with me, we had a roomette. I really am glad I went ahead with the roomette. We both were comfortable, he mostly stayed on the top bunk the whole way. I cannot imagine sharing a roomette with another adult. My legs take up most of the space while sitting. At bedtime a noise scared my son, who is 10, and he wanted to sleep with me in the bottom bunk. I told him, sorry, just not enough room and assured him we were safe and not going to wreck.

While these next things did not ruin the trip, I just have to wonder about Amtrak's service. Our car attendant was goofy. There was not anymore room for our luggage in the car. We cannot check our bags in Raton, so my first thought, two large suitcases in our roomette. Oh here it goes, the trip from hell. Well the attendant hollered to put our bags in the family room. Which worked out very well, we had roomette 14 right next to it.

The attendant came by as I was just starting to figure out how to lower the bottom bunk. She asked if I knew how, I replied no but I guess I'll figure it out. Asked her if I could get a box of tissues. She looked as if I were asking for the moon and said she would see if she could find some. She left.

We go upstairs, gee, there are two tissue boxes there, I took one. She was coming by so I asked if I could have some of the bottled water sitting there, sure and there is ice in the cooler.

With my son, we went to the lounge cafe a few times. Passed our attendant several times, she always looked like she was on her last leg, never smiled.

We ate in the dining car for lunch but cannot remember what we had. Next morning, french toast and they were out of bacon!

For dinner we ate in the dining car. We both had, maybe someone could help me out, a braised steak?

We ordered med. rare and received very rare. We ate it anyway and it was sooo good!

Night time, I made our own beds.

When it was time to get off the train in L.A., my thoughts of tipping came. Do I tip her or not? What did she do? The toilets were pretty clean, so I gave her $5.

The trip was very enjoyable.

On my return trip it was just myself in coach.

I was delighted when I realized so far, I had a seat to myself. Then the man next to me started babbling about wanting his children sitting next to him, looking at my seat. Saying something about a child sitting there. I said they won't let you change seats.

The conductor came by for tickets and I told him, I do not want to babysit a child in that seat. He informed me, the train was full and I would be getting a seat partner, child or adult. I would have rather moved to a seat next to an adult.

The attendant came and moved the man and his children somewhere behind me, thank goodness.

It probably sounds rude, but I did not want a child there.

So, I wonder, why couldn't they have assigned him seats where he could have sat side by side with his children in L.A? I think it would be nice to be able to reserve seats. This was my issue going out with my son, would I be able to sit with him?

After all of that, I had both seats to myself from L.A. to Albuquerque. It was so nice.

For dinner I ate a pizza from the lounge cafe. I didn't want to wait until 8:00 for dinner. The pizza wasn't bad.

The cafe attendant was a nice man, the next afternoon when I went down he had very nice music playing. So I sat in there for quite a while after Albuquerque and getting a seat partner. It was very pleasant.

My night was as comfortable as could be, with just me, I could stretch out pretty well on the seats. I do fall asleep but wonder if I had snored or whatever through my sleep 

Morning, I had the french toast again with bacon.

Lunchtime, I decided to go to my little coffee and gelato place and get a sandwich, they are closed for good. Asked a security guard if there was a coffee place close. He directed me inside, the city's bus center building pretty much next to the Amtrak station. They have espresso, iced coffee, some bagels and burritos. So I bought a burrito, it was pretty good. And I really liked the iced coffee. As I made my way back to the train, I thought I should have just ate at the coffee place, I had plenty of time.

After this I came back to my seat to find I have a seat partner. So this is when I journey to the cafe and found the wonderful music.

Not sure when my next Amtrak trip will be, thought maybe in March but my mom and I are going by bus  She doesn't want to ride all night in coach and doesn't want to spend for a room. We are going to stop over in Las Vegas before heading to Long Beach for our cruise. I will keep my fingers crossed I can convince her of the train at least to Vegas through the Kingman thruway.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 6, 2010)

Sounds like a nice trip.

Just wondering did you put the beds down yourself that night by choice or because your attendant was nowhere to be found?


----------



## Casinocim (Jan 7, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Sounds like a nice trip.
> Just wondering did you put the beds down yourself that night by choice or because your attendant was nowhere to be found?



It was by choice. The gal always looked like everything was a struggle, so I figured I'd just put the beds down myself. I had put the top bunk down right after getting on the train. I just had to get the seats pushed down and throw the mattress on it.

I don't know if she was tired, didn't feel well or just didn't want to be there. It was strange on my trip home, the coach car attendant in the next car resembled the sleeper gal. This coach gal never smiled, always had a sour face. Maybe it was the same woman?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 7, 2010)

Another example of a less than friendly/competent SCA! If you tipped $5 sounds like you gave her too much! May I suggest that you contact Customer Relations via phone, sounds like you'll qualify for a voucher for future travel since your sleeper experience was less than first class! Don't know how your family member travels but you might want to consider a roomette or even the family room since meals are included for 2 and its much more comfortable than a crowded coach! Keep us informed if you contact Customer Relations, they usually give really first rate service to those with concerns and complaints!


----------



## Casinocim (Jan 7, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> Another example of a less than friendly/competent SCA! If you tipped $5 sounds like you gave her too much! May I suggest that you contact Customer Relations via phone, sounds like you'll qualify for a voucher for future travel since your sleeper experience was less than first class! Don't know how your family member travels but you might want to consider a roomette or even the family room since meals are included for 2 and its much more comfortable than a crowded coach! Keep us informed if you contact Customer Relations, they usually give really first rate service to those with concerns and complaints!


You know I thought about calling and complaining but I think I have called everytime I rode last year.

They will probably ask me why I still ride on Amtrak. I did receive one voucher last year, it was nice to use.

Sometimes I feel like I'm just whining. Did it hurt me to make the beds, no. Did the attendant ruin my trip, no. On the other hand, I have had much better service from attendants, so I know she could have done more.

My mom has plenty of money for a sleeper be it a roomette or bedroom. If I can convince her it is the best way to go, she will pay for the whole thing. She also stated we could drive. I don't like driving anymore. I just want to sit back and relax for the whole journey She usually flies everywhere, can't understand why I like the train. Cause I don't have to fly, plus I just love riding on the train!!


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 9, 2010)

Casinocim said:


> Sometimes I feel like I'm just whining. Did it hurt me to make the beds, no. Did the attendant ruin my trip, no. On the other hand, I have had much better service from attendants, so I know she could have done more.


I'm not saying that you're whining or not, but the rest of your statement - and especially the last part - may help another passenger. True, you've been on a train before, so you knew she could have done more. How about if the other passenger had never been on a train before, and didn't know what to expect!

I'm almost sure they would complain and tell others that "I had to make my own bed!" or "The SCA was never around!" or "I asked for tissues, and then I had to get them myself!"  By you "whining" and notifying Customer Service, it may stop someone for making these comments, and instead telling others about "... the great time I had on Amtrak!"


----------



## squarepeg27 (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm just wondering -- between LA and Raton, is it a pretty ride in terms of the scenery? Do you feel it's necessary to have a roomette during busy holiday times or is it better, to see scenery, to just have a regular seat? I take the train to look out the window, mainly, but will be traveling alone during an upcoming holiday so I'm just wondering...

Thanks!


----------



## AlanB (Jul 28, 2010)

Well it's not the Rockies that one would find on the Zephyr, but it's still a nice ride. It would however be better going Raton to LA, since coming out of LA you leave so late that it's dark by the time you hit the Cajon pass and the mountains.

As for sleeper vs. coach, I wouldn't ever spend a night in coach by choice. I just can't sleep well sitting up, especially when there are lights on and the added noise of other passengers. For me it's sleeper or bust. Just my humble opinion.


----------

